# Showing Farm Roots



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This is going to The Villages, Florida next fall. Will spend the summer in Michigan. Snowbirds like to show where they came from. Measures 24 x 16.










HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice farm sign, HJ! Good to see some midwest influence in CNC carvings.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Love the details. Reminds me of home. I was born and raised on a farm in southern Illinois.
Mark


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Born and raised on a farm in Northern California myself. Sign looks nice.

Will


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Born and raised farm in west central IL
Our son just recently bought a new home in the Villages


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice sign HJ!

Spent 49 years in Iowa...one thing I noticed is that the tractors are much larger there...and green! 

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dave,

Before the green ones ran on gas or diesel, there was steam.

HJ


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice work John. You keep raising the bar.

Bill


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Dave,
> 
> Before the green ones ran on gas or diesel, there was steam.
> 
> HJ


That was before my time. LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beltramidave said:


> That was before my time. LOL


that include horses and oxen??


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that include horses and oxen??


My grandfather was one of the last people in America to actually use a 20 mule team.

Will


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that include horses and oxen??


Like when you were a kid, Stick.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

bgriggs said:


> Very nice work John. You keep raising the bar.
> 
> Bill


Thanx,Bill ....... but there's some things I want to do with Aspire, but don't know how or don't have the ability. I may have to come back to "Bill's School for Dummies" for a bit.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Like when you were a kid, Stick.
> 
> HJ


yessir...
Shires...


----------

